# Fence Charger Repair



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

I found a good guy who repairs fencers and give you honest fencing advice.

His web site is www.fencerfixer.com

they even have a discount repair coupon you can print out

10% OFF ANY ELECTRIC FENCER OR ELECTRIC FENCE TESTER REPAIR.

Print this coupon off and send in with anything you're wanting to be repaired We don't increase the prices just to offset the 10%. Same prices, just 10% cheaper. Never Expires, use anytime.


----------

